# thailand xmas



## aj (2 Oct 2004)

myself and my gal pal are traveling to thai for xmas

just wondering if anybody has any recommendations for *hotels / hotel sites* which they have used to book accomodation

i have been advised to wait until i arrive and bargain .. "one can easily get a twin room for under 30 euro"

also what is the story regarding booking *internal flights* we would like to travel to chiang mai and also to the south islands, we will be flying into bangkok and at somestage heading towards pattaya also

anybody recommend any particular trips / tour operators which offer good value 

thanks


----------



## sueellen (2 Oct 2004)

Maybe something here 

These might be helpful also:

www.opodo.co.uk
www.expedia.co.uk

www.venere.com/site/index.php?lg=en&action=other_countries


----------



## Enaja (3 Oct 2004)

These looks nice (I have never stayed in any of them):
www.amari.com/
www.panviman.com/
[broken link removed]
book through: www.yourrooms.com
*
How to get there:*

 www.bangkokair.com/[Internal cheap flights]

www.kuoni.co.uk/
For general info:
[broken link removed]
Enjoy!


----------



## mudahawn (5 Oct 2004)

*Thailand for xmas*

Aj, try ask Jeeves.co.uk he gives suggestions re travel companies I would suggest if you are prepared to spend 100  euro more you get a direct flight from heathrow.I recentky booked two fkights one from cork to london hr. and one lhr to bkk,allow three hours in  london heathrow(lhr)to change flights,tuesday and wednesday are cheapest days to fly. bkk airport is about 2 hours from Pattaya and ataxicosts about 800 baht, 18 euro.
try aisarooms.com, hoteltravel.com  latestays.com for hotels, room for two available for approx 20 euro depends on how many stars you want , 3 stars is sufficient for me and is always good.


----------

